# Insurance for Roadie deliveries in Washington State



## Tigerbalm (Feb 17, 2020)

So according to Roadie's terms of service, I must provide personal auto insurance that covers gig work.

Most insurance policies will cover food and prescription deliveries until May 4th after being urged to by Washington state lawmakers. However, they won't cover you while working for a TNC company because Washington state law requires TNC companies to provide insurance while doing a gig, but specifically mentions having a passenger (ie. not food or prescriptions).

https://app.leg.wa.gov/RCW/default.aspx?cite=48.177.010
Am I missing something here? Is Roadie required to insure me while doing deliveries? Anyone have insurance that covers them for doing deliveries for TNC companies in Washington State?


----------



## UberNorthDfw (Nov 22, 2014)

My take on it is roadie is not a TNC because they don't transport passengers just cargo-they also don't provide any insurance-Kind of like delivering pizzas


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

**** Roadie 

Piece of shit company


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Tell me more on why you say this ?


New2This said:


> @@@@ Roadie
> 
> Piece of shit company


OP I am curious about any info you find on this as I'm also in Roadie's approved driver pool.


----------



## Tigerbalm (Feb 17, 2020)

Roadie said that they officially do not insure drivers at all, only items. I'm trying to get commercial insurance but it's taking forever to get quotes. I really wish USAA would just offer it...


----------

